# pavement methods



## rania (May 3, 2009)

i need help with this question please

the question is :

there are a large number of flexible and rigid pavemen structural design methods currently in use in Canada . Disscuss any one of these . ur answer should include the data requirement ,the analytical theoretical procedures used and the outcomes .

i appricaite ur reply and help


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 3, 2009)

It sounds like you want somebody to do your homework for you.


----------



## rania (May 3, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It sounds like you want somebody to do your homework for you.


no , i just want to know if i got the right answer becuse am going to do an exam in MAY the 20th 2009 in PE ,and i failed first time ... am afriad to fail again then i will asign as a failure .

if u have a website or the answer then i appriciate it


----------



## ktulu (May 3, 2009)

The Washington Asphalt Pavement Association has alot of information you may find useful.


----------



## rania (May 3, 2009)

ktulu said:


> The Washington Asphalt Pavement Association has alot of information you may find useful.


thank you for ur reply , i tried this website but it dosent say what dose canada use it talk about washington and US .. thanks for ur time


----------

